# Dr. R. Ben Peyton Named Partner in Conservation by DNR



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE 
July 13, 2007

Contact: Mary Dettloff 517-335-3014

Dr. R. Ben Peyton Named Partner in Conservation by DNR

A Michigan State University professor who has assisted the Department of Natural Resources on a variety of projects to help improve public participation in wildlife and game management was honored at Thursdays Natural Resources Commission meeting with a Partner in Conservation Award. DNR employees nominate groups and individuals for the award. 

Dr. R. Ben Peyton, who will be retiring from MSU this summer, received the award from DNR Director Rebecca Humphries and the NRC. Peyton was nominated by the DNR Wildlife Division for the award for his work in improving public participation in wildlife and natural resources management.

Peyton has helped the DNR develop public opinion surveys to measure public support for or opposition to various aspects of management of deer, black bears, furbearers, wolves and wild turkeys. He also helped by using focus groups including representatives of divergent public interests for assessing and working through difficult natural resources issues. Peyton was instrumental in helping develop a strategic plan for the DNRs Wildlife Division and has helped establish topical working groups within the division.

Ben Peyton has been a behind the scenes most valuable player for the DNR for a while, and his most important contribution is his recognition that including diverse interests in decisions about natural resource management issues is important, said Humphries. He has constantly reminded the department of how social science fits and is important to natural resources management.

In addition, Peyton has facilitated numerous public meetings; provided advice about responsiveness and issue management; conducted, analyzed and reported the results of public opinion surveys; provided advice to the DNR on approaches to problem solving; mentored employees in leadership; and has acted as a sounding board and advisor to the Wildlife Division management team on a monthly basis.

Ben Peytons legacy to the DNR is that he has helped us make better informed decisions about management issues, Humphries added. He led this department through complex social issues with positive outcomes. His insights and tenacity will be missed.

Peyton is a professor in the Wildlife and Fisheries Department at Michigan State University in East Lansing. His specialty is human dimensions of wildlife management.

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the states natural resources for current and future generations.

###


Please Note: For high resolution photos of the Partners in Conservation Award Winners, please go to http://www.michigandnr.com/ftp/OutReach/, and click on the folder for July Commission Release Photos.


----------

